# New 2011 CPT Codes for Hip Arthroscopy - Does anyone have information



## sraines (Jul 16, 2010)

Does anyone have information on new CPT codes for 2011 on hip scope with acetabuloplasty, hip scope with femoral neck osteoplasty, and hip scope with labral repair?

Thanks!


----------



## twells77 (Jul 21, 2010)

The proposed codes are 29864 - femoroplasty, 29865 - acetabuloplasty, and 29866 - labral repair.  We shall see!


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 22, 2010)

twells77 said:


> The proposed codes are 29864 - femoroplasty, 29865 - acetabuloplasty, and 29866 - labral repair.  We shall see!



That's what I hear as well. My concern is that they will bundle 29862, 29863 and a bunch of the remaining unlisted codes!!


----------

